# Meet dennis



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

On Saturday I picked up my Sphynx kitten. I brought him home expecting him to react like an average kitten all hissy and spitty but nope not this boy. He introduced himself to the dogs and other cats with no fear, and they all took to him straight away although I am keeping a watchful eye on the dogs. He is adorable:flrt: He dives down your top like a little Joey and sleeps on his back with his legs in the air. Not very good pics as its very hard to keep him still as the minute he sees you he wants lots of loves.Today he has helped me hoover up pointing out the bits I have missed. What a gorgeous little boy he is


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

wow! he is stunning is he an F1?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

oh he's sooooooo stunning :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes he is, not the best pics but so hard to photograph:lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

hes gorgeous:flrt: love his markings on his skin


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Reminds me of cow markings:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

his ears are huge! in a good way of course! :2thumb:


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

He is beautiful and I am very jealous!! :lol2:


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah, he is stunning!
the more i see these the more i need one.. 
you lucky, lucky girl!
I can't stop stareing at these photos!

I hope you don't mind me asking which breeder you got him from? :blush:
I have decided i need and will get one of these adorable little monsters some time in the future, and want to make completely sure i get a well looked after, healthy kitten.
So getting a recomendation from someone who has a kitten would really put my mind at rest.

Completely understand if you don't want to, but i'd really appreciate it if you did PM me.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell, you are well out of order!









How dare you post these pictures & make me so green with envy!!!!
HAHA
He is bloody gorgeous! You must bring him to see me at the shop sometime! xx


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

aw he is awesome shell I bet you are so thrilled to have him home at last.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so totally jealous, I can't even explain it!! He is amazing!!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

:flrt: He's Gorg!!!!!!!!!! 
We all know how long you have waited to get him. You seriously must be in Cat Heaven right now!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> :flrt: He's Gorg!!!!!!!!!!
> We all know how long you have waited to get him. You *seriously must be in Cat Heaven right now*!


im always in cat heaven:flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ohhhh he is gorgeous. Poor love would freeze in my cottage though lol. I can only have furry cats.Hmmm, where did I put that tube of 'immac'?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> im always in cat heaven:flrt::flrt::lol2:


 
awwwwww baby :flrt::flrt::flrt:

as for dennis, he looks like a scrotum, a very adorable scrotum, but a scrotum none the less not that im a fan of these things at al blurgh:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> awwwwww baby :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> as for dennis, he looks like a scrotum, a very adorable scrotum, but a scrotum none the less not that im a fan of these things at al blurgh:lol2:


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL wow i needed that thank you cat i really did laff my head off then :lol2::lol2:


Shell you finally have your baby home im soooooo happy for you hun he is gorgas i love his moo cow markings hee hee:flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL wow i needed that thank you cat i really did laff my head off then :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Shell you finally have your baby home im soooooo happy for you hun he is gorgas i love his moo cow markings hee hee:flrt::flrt:


do them other kind of scrotums have cow markings too? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do them other kind of scrotums have cow markings too? :whistling2:


 
LOL cant say i have ever studied one close enough to find out :lol2:

aint seen one in 3 years lol thats how long i been single :lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

well its the only scrotum you love will be kissing :2thumb:

single
lesbians
cat lovers

where do you start :bash:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

awwwwww ive always wanted one :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
such a cutie xxxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> well *its the only scrotum you love will be kissing* :2thumb:
> 
> single
> lesbians
> ...


i wouldnt go that far :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell, I think you should leave Dennis to me in your will hun! Just in case, you know, there are so many hazards out there & stuff, so yeah, thats what I think, yeah, so erm.............. yeah!


:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, I think you should leave Dennis to me in your will hun! Just in case, you know, there are so many hazards out there & stuff, so yeah, thats what I think, yeah, so erm.............. yeah!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


trust you to want another scrotum ya greedy git


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell - he looks fabulous!

And Cat - not at all scrotum like!! Only you could bring a thread about a cat down to this level!! :lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> Shell - he looks fabulous!
> 
> And Cat - not at all scrotum like!! Only you could bring a thread about a cat down to this level!! :lol2:


i did mention on the other thread that a baldy cat should be named foreskin.

i think they are hideous, but each to there own,


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ditta said:


> im always in cat heaven:flrt::flrt::lol2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> awwwwww baby :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> as for dennis, he looks like a scrotum, a very adorable scrotum, but a scrotum none the less not that im a fan of these things at al blurgh:lol2:


 
Nearly Choked laughing! Cat, Ditta. Pair of you crack me right up! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> trust you to want another scrotum ya greedy git


How very dare you! And just what are you insinuating?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> trust you to want another scrotum ya greedy git


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL im howling with laughter 

sorry colin :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> How very dare you! And just what are you insinuating?


that youre a greedy scrote lover, wat dya think im insinuatin? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMFAO* How this thread has deteriated!!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bring a bald pussy into things and the lesbians go nuts


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *LMFAO* How this thread has deteriated!!


sowwy.....:blush:

we love you shell and Dennis the gorgus lil scrote bag :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> bring a bald pussy into things and the lesbians go nuts


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i realy cant type for laughing OMG :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i realy cant type for laughing OMG :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


well unfortunately im gunna have to go to bed now so no more callin dennis a ball bag...... for tonight at least :lol2:

night guys xxxx

oh and did i mention, we love you shell? :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well unfortunately im gunna have to go to bed now so no more callin dennis a ball bag...... for tonight at least :lol2:
> 
> night guys xxxx
> 
> oh and did i mention, we love you shell? :flrt:


 
LOL good nite you crazy woman you :lol2::flrt:xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cat, I';m gonna slap your arse when I see you! Cow-bag! HAHA xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cat, I';m gonna slap your arse when I see you! Cow-bag! HAHA xx


 
yeah yeah, theres that much of it, by the time you decide which bit to slap ill be well gone! :lol2:xxx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Very pleased for you that he's finally home! But I must confess that I don't see the attraction; I is just finding them odd :blush:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well since Ive been off line so much has happened. :lol2: My daughter says he looks like a scrotum too. Naughty girls:bash: Colin ya cheeky monkey Im not quite ready to pop my clogs yet:lol2: I think if Clark wont get you one you buy one yourself and tell him it followed you home:whistling2: I suppose I will have to bring him into the shop for a cuddle next time Im up that way wont I:flrt: How can a cat thread turn out this way its that Cat and Ditta lowering the tone as usual :lol2::lol2::lol2: Naughty, naughty girls:bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think having a sphynx is a bit like having a skunk:lol2: He is into everything he helps hoover and mop, hes in the bin ,the cupboards, my bag he swings off the dogs tails and springs off them when they are asleep. He has NO fear of anything and nothing is safe and ya know what I love him to bits:flrt::flrt::flrt: Picture this............................... Me asleep naked in bed Dennis gets in all purry and kissy and warm then me leaps out of bed as naughty kitten trys to latch onto a nipple Ouch :bash: Me thinks JimJams are now needed:lol2:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

LMAO, that actually made me cry with laughter!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMAO* I used to have a cat who would do that! And I sleep nekkid, too *blush*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too! Sleeping nekkid (I mean) with 5 cats - fortunately none of them are after my nips!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Louis did when he was a kitten, but thank god he outgrew that one!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

MAYBE YOU COULD JUST PUT oo sorry plasters over your nips? omg he does look a bit scrotum like :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think having a sphynx is a bit like having a skunk:lol2: He is into everything he helps hoover and mop, hes in the bin ,the cupboards, my bag he swings off the dogs tails and springs off them when they are asleep. He has NO fear of anything and nothing is safe and ya know what I love him to bits:flrt::flrt::flrt: Picture this............................... Me asleep naked in bed Dennis gets in all purry and kissy and warm then me leaps out of bed as naughty kitten trys to latch onto a nipple Ouch :bash: Me thinks JimJams are now needed:lol2:


that made me wince tbh lol


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

aww he is adorbale. My other half was going to get me one for xmas but we always leave the back door open for the dogs and wouldnt want to risk him wandering away and getting lost lol. 

im soooo jealous tho ha ha


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Well since Ive been off line so much has happened. :lol2: My daughter says he looks like a scrotum too. Naughty girls:bash: Colin ya cheeky monkey Im not quite ready to pop my clogs yet:lol2: I think if Clark wont get you one you buy one yourself and tell him it followed you home:whistling2: I suppose I will have to bring him into the shop for a cuddle next time Im up that way wont I:flrt: How can a cat thread turn out this way its that Cat and* Ditta lowering the tone* as usual :lol2::lol2::lol2: Naughty, naughty girls:bash:


 


i demand an apology, it wasnt me:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Blaming it on poor Cat as if she is capable of doing such a thing:bash::lol2:Sorry Ditta that is if you are actually telling the truth:whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Blaming it on poor Cat as if she is capable of doing such a thing:bash::lol2:Sorry Ditta that is if you are actually telling the truth:whistling2::lol2::lol2:


**polishes halo**:halo:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haaaahaaaahaaaaa


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I think having a sphynx is a bit like having a skunk:lol2: He is into everything he helps hoover and mop, hes in the bin ,the cupboards, my bag he swings off the dogs tails and springs off them when they are asleep. He has NO fear of anything and nothing is safe and ya know what I love him to bits:flrt::flrt::flrt: Picture this............................... Me asleep naked in bed Dennis gets in all purry and kissy and warm then me leaps out of bed as naughty kitten trys to latch onto a nipple Ouch :bash: Me thinks JimJams are now needed:lol2:


Shell, now when you come into the shop, I will just have the picture of you in the buff with a bald kitten hanging off your bap! HAHA


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, now when you come into the shop, I will just have the picture of you in the buff with a bald kitten hanging off your bap! HAHA


bap???? does she only have one then? or are you really that unfamiliar with the female body? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Now p:censor:g myself laughing:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Now p:censor:g myself laughing:lol2::lol2::lol2:


you a cyclops ladddyyyyy?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG colin an cat where do you get these things from lol 


im joining you shell i cant stop laughing again :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cat my dear, a cat only has one mouth so it could only be attached to one bap at a time! Thats what I meant, smart arse! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cat my dear, a cat only has one mouth so it could only be attached to one bap at a time! Thats what I meant, smart arse! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


she might have very pert baps that meet in the middle, so dennis might be ble to get his chops round both of um? 

i think we need photograpic evidence to resolve this one :mf_dribble::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she might have very pert baps that meet in the middle, so dennis might be ble to get his chops round both of um?
> 
> i think we need photograpic evidence to resolve this one :mf_dribble::whistling2:


 
LOOOOOOOOOL hmmm dont think ya will get that evidence but omg im in tears with laughter :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:blush::blush: (.)(.) Thats the best you are going to get :Na_Na_Na_Na: Enjoy:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :blush::blush: (.)(.) Thats the best you are going to get :Na_Na_Na_Na: Enjoy:lol2:


 
LOOOOOOOOOL :lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :blush::blush: (.)(.) Thats the best you are going to get :Na_Na_Na_Na: Enjoy:lol2:


ooooh a cat could well sink her teeth into both of them **koff** i mean their* not her :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ooooh a cat could well sink her teeth into both of them **koff** i mean their* not her :whistling2:


 
deep hole ya have dug there :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> deep hole ya have dug there :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


no i havent, tis ok, i made a deal with Ditta, she can have the left one n ill have the right!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no i havent, tis ok, i made a deal with Ditta, she can have the left one n ill have the right!


 

LOL you have to name them now too ya know :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excuse me ladies - I thought this was an "appreciate my Dennis" thread, not an "appreciate my baps" thread!! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL you have to name them now too ya know :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


well Dittas boob is called bert
and my one is called Mertle


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What??? You only have one each??????? :hmm:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Excuse me ladies - I thought this was an "appreciate my Dennis" thread, not an "appreciate my baps" thread!! :lol2:


 
OMG even got a funny look from the skunks never mind the dogs then for laughing at that 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well Dittas boob is called bert
> and my one is called Mertle


wahoooo love the names they are well suited as a pair :lol2::lol2::lol2:


i think chaos has pulled my carpet up at the back of the couch :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> What??? You only have one each??????? :hmm:


 
tut feorag get with it!!! were namin shells boobs cos im havin one n Ditta is havin the other!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Excuse me ladies - I thought this was an "appreciate my Dennis" thread, not an "appreciate my baps" thread!! :lol2:


can we not appreciate the little scrotum and shells baps all in one thread? or shall i go make a seperate one in off topic for bert n mertle?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bert Myrtle

( . Y . ) Bert and Myrtle actually belong to a HET woman




and I shall NOT be sharing them with you or anyone else:Na_Na_Na_Na: Go get your own Baps, Naughty, naughty lady lovers :whistling2: :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Bert Myrtle
> 
> ( . Y . ) Bert and Myrtle actually belong to a HET woman
> 
> ...


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ok im really am crying with lafter :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Bert Myrtle
> 
> ( . Y . ) Bert and Myrtle actually belong to a HET woman
> 
> ...


just cos im on a diet doesnt mean i cant look at the menu does it? even if it is a hettie menu :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, so if Cat & Ditta are having one of Shell's baps each, does that mean I can have Shell's scrotum??? hehe :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> tut feorag get with it!!! were namin shells boobs cos im havin one n Ditta is havin the other!!!


Sorry, Cat, I'm a little behind (wish I had one!!) Missed that bit. Honestly with some of these threads you go away for a couple of hours and 3 pages appear!!!



Shell195 said:


> Bert Myrtle
> 
> ( . Y . ) Bert and Myrtle actually belong to a HET woman
> 
> ...


But I thought you were sharing them with Dennis????????


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, so if Cat & Ditta are having one of Shell's baps each, does that mean I can have Shell's scrotum??? hehe :lol2:


 
you dirty dirty man! least we kept it above the waist line!!! (( gunna refrain makin pussy comments :lol2)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My other half went to York to visit his family and bought us all a T shirt. I will never wear mine It has a pic of a Sphynx and the slogan is "I have a bald Pussy." I cant believe he thought I would wear it:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: That is fabulous!! Wear it!!! Go on I dare ya!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My other half went to York to visit his family and bought us all a T shirt. I will never wear mine It has a pic of a Sphynx and the slogan is "I have a bald Pussy." I cant believe he thought I would wear it:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ya have to post a pic of you wearing it as proof :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

how inocent the male mind really is at times :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: That is fabulous!! Wear it!!! Go on I dare ya!!!


 
and post pics!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I must leave this thread of bald pussies and baps with names which has nothing to do with poor little Dennis who has been lost in the grand scheme of things and go to my bed cos I'm totally cream crackered!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:bash::bash::bash: You are all corrupting me I am an innocent lady:whistling2::whistling2: I will have to get a photo of T shirt which I gave to my daughter and even she wont wear it, but I wont be in it :Na_Na_Na_Na: unless I visit Colin in it :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :bash::bash::bash: You are all corrupting me I am an innocent lady:whistling2::whistling2: I will have to get a photo of T shirt which I gave to my daughter and even she wont wear it, but I wont be in it :Na_Na_Na_Na: unless I visit Colin in it :whistling2:


 
send it to me then! ill wear it!!! even if i can only get one breast in it! ill wear it!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :bash::bash::bash: You are all corrupting me I am an innocent lady:whistling2::whistling2: I will have to get a photo of T shirt which I gave to my daughter and even she wont wear it, but I wont be in it :Na_Na_Na_Na: unless I visit Colin in it :whistling2:


 
hahaha they say its the quiet ones that are always the worst hahahahaha 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> send it to me then! ill wear it!!! even if i can only get one breast in it! ill wear it!


 
LOL @ one breast in it :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bring the T-shirt in to the shop & I will wear it Shell!!! hehe


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd totally wear the shirt!!! *LMAO*


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dennis is a very, VERY handsome little chap. Congrats!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jen!! You surprise me! You look so innocent and demure in your photographs!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Jen!! You surprise me! You look so innocent and demure in your photographs!!! :whistling2:


 
LOL like they say its always the quiet sweet ones that are the worst :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dennis slept all night in his heated cage until %.00 am when he started squeaking to come out so I opened the door to the cage. He had a quick scoot round purring loudly had a quick cuddle me wearing a T shirt then took himself back to bed Bless, he is so adorable. My Oriental girl is a bit cross and keeps swearing at him and trying to hit him.He looks so amazed that she doesnt like him. Give it a few more days and Purdy will be in love with him as she actually has a thing for kittens. The problem is she will keep trying to carry him about, she will have to catch him first. Have decided that Sphynx arent cats they are aliens off another planet and they come in peace:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Dennis slept all night in his heated cage until %.00 am when he started squeaking to come out so I opened the door to the cage. He had a quick scoot round purring loudly had a quick cuddle me wearing a T shirt then took himself back to bed Bless, he is so adorable. My Oriental girl is a bit cross and keeps swearing at him and trying to hit him.He looks so amazed that she doesnt like him. Give it a few more days and Purdy will be in love with him as she actually has a thing for kittens. The problem is she will keep trying to carry him about, she will have to catch him first. Have decided that Sphynx arent cats they are aliens off another planet and they come in peace:lol2:


 
LOL that last lil bit made me chuckle :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> Jen!! You surprise me! You look so innocent and demure in your photographs!!! :whistling2:


*LOL* You wouldn't believe how often I get that


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

awww Shell Dennis is lovely, they're such nutty little monsters arent they? Have two speeds 100mph or asleep. 
Marmite is 3 year old (approx - she's a rescue) now and is still nutty flinging herself about like a loon. Her favourite place is in bed with us at night! - although she is obviously more ladylike than Dennis, no nip nibbling here! LOL. 
He's such a sweetie. Congrats x


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Shell hes a stunner and I agree with Zooman, very wrong of you to post pics when you know how jelous some of us in here are  

On another note, I have been crying with laughter, you guys just crack me up (no pun intended :whistling2


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great minds Tan, great minds.....!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You like filth, we can do filth.................. some (Cat and Ditta) do it better than others:whistling2::whistling2:



:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cant wait to get Dennis`s cousin:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bet you can't !!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Cant wait to get Dennis`s cousin:flrt:


hello shell are u calling ur new kitty asbo lol ur be wearing burberry next lol

no no dont do it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jen Im far to old to become a chav:lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i think asbo is a brilliant name  they sell burberry collars i believe :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Jen Im far to old to become a chav:lol2:


No your not Shell, look at Madonna! :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Jen Im far to old to become a chav:lol2:


tee hee i think is a brill name was gona call my boy rat asbo but then i heard all the young lads with there x breed bull breeds shoutin asbo lol:whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Colin if I looked as good as Madonna Id wear Burberry too:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell, you wouldn't want to look like Madonna!!! She needs to stop wearing those leatards & showing her turkey-neck legs! YAKKKK


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Totally agree... NASTY!! BLEGH!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

With her money she doesnt need to care about who thinks what


----------

